# network doesn't work after installation

## Grapes

I've only been using linux for about a year now.  I went from redhat to debian and now to gentoo.  Maybe i went to fast, but if you can help me please spell things out as clearly as possible.  Thanks.

Ok, here's my problem:  I installed gentoo from stage 1 onto my athlon 1.1 ghz pc.  I used 'modprbe 8139too' to get my ethernet card working.  It worked fine.  I finished installing gentoo and rebooted.  Now i can't connect to the net.  if i do 'ifconfig' i don't see eth0 anymore.  If you can help me, please do.  And again, i still consider myself a beginner, so please keep things as simple as possible, thanks again.

----------

## CodeSlacker

add 8139too to /etc/modules.autoload

----------

## Grapes

it didn't work, it says :

*Bringing eth0 up

SIOCSIFADDER: No such device

eth0: unknow interface: No such device  

( some other stuff kind of the same )

*Failed to bring up eth0

----------

## pjp

You most likely didn't compile support for your NIC into the kernel.  Go back and double-check what NIC options are in the kernel.

----------

## Grapes

I don't want to sound like an idiot but how do I do that?

----------

## rommel

go back to /usr/src/linux and run menuconfig and look undet the networking section and make sure you ahve compiled the driver nessesary for you card as either a M or into the kernel * 

if you add it as a M module then just add it to modules.autoload using nano.

----------

## pjp

To redo your kernel, you can follow the steps in the install guide.  Check Code listing 17.2: Compiling the Linux Kernel.

----------

## Grapes

I re-made the kernel, but it still doesn't work.  I tried it once again.  The correct module was included, but i still don't know.  Any more ideas?

----------

## pjp

Did you compile it as a module or into the kernel?  If you don't recall, do grep 8139TOO /usr/src/linux/.config and post the results.

If you compiled it in as a module, then try compiling it into the kernel.  After that, what is the output of ifconfig -a?

----------

## Grapes

I did grep 8139TOO /usr/src/linux/.config and it gave me:

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

#CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

#CONFIG_8139TOO_TWISTER is not set

#CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

----------

I did complie it into the kernel

ifconfig -a just gives me the loopback and no eth0

----------

## pjp

The "y" indicates that you compiled into the kernel, so that should be OK.  Did you have any problems copying over the new kernel image?  You double checked that /boot was mounted first if its on its own partition?  Does ifconfig -a report an eth device?

----------

## Grapes

I had no problem copying the kernel image.

and ifconfig -a said nothing about eth0

----------

## pjp

Does the output of uname -v appear to match when you compiled the kernel?  If so, do you see any network related information in the output of dmesg |more ?

----------

## rommel

well i had a wierd thing happen today , might be unrelated though....but i installed a pkg called hotplug and it b0rked eth0 from loading...emerge -p hotplug , if for some strange reason you ahve it installed unmerge it...

also whats your /etc/conf.d/net look like....are you dhcp or static

----------

## Grapes

I really don't know what the /etc/conf.d/net should look like or what to look for, but I know I should be dhcp

----------

## rommel

well for for dhcp the only part that you need to set in /etc/conf.d/net

```

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

```

just make sure that the iface_eth0="dhcp" has the hash mark removed from infront of it.

i think you should recompile your kernel with the driver as a module , not compiled in and add it to modules.autoload....it would be nice to see that it is loading correctly.

can you try to run as root #ifconfig eth0 dhcpcd and see what it says.

----------

## Grapes

Thanks alot guys, eth0 finally, works, note to self use modules, don't put stuff right in with the kernel

----------

